# Found a pigeon/dove with eye injury



## nature lover (Mar 13, 2008)

Dove found yesterday at 4 pm just sitting under my deck. My son just carried it in. It survived the night. It is in a fairly large carrier- mirror behind the food and water ( mixed seeds). It has a 1/2 log to perch on. Water is in a bowl- 2 inches deep. As soon as I set up the cage with the mirror behind the food he started to eat the seed. The feces is a dark green color and in a worm like spiral form. His eye is very swoolen and he doesn't blink out of that eye. I don't think he can see out of it. I washed it with some warm water and I put polysporin on it. This dove is a wild dove- lots come to my yard where I have lots of feeders. What are the chances of survival? What is the critical time to us to get passed. I know that I can't release a dove that is blind in one eye. We don't mind keeping the bird at all. My mom has a large cage for us if we need it. The room that the dove occupies is quiet and warm. What are my chances here and how can I improve the little guy or gal.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for bringing in the dove.
First, perhaps a vet or rehaber in your area will see her and prescribe a medication. Some vets see wild animals for free.
In the meantime:
Keep her warm, possibly put a heating pad under a towel in the cage. Make sure she gets something internally to kill infection in the eye or it will get worse instead of better. If the dove lives out the week, and chances are good she will, I give her a high chance for survival. Doves and pigeons don't usually give up easily.
Keep that water sparkling clean, and put a shaving of garlic in it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to add that if the dove does indeed loose sight in that eye, you will not be able to release it. Also, if you do use a heating pad, be sure to set it no higher than low. Put it half under the kennel or cage so that if it gets too warm for the dove, he/she will be able to get away from the heat.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*wild dove*

Just a word of warning ...just so you will be informed.....it is illegal to have a wild dove in your possession unless you are a licensed Rehabilator. That said..should anyone ask you...you found the bird ten minutes ago..OK??
If I found the bird I would do my best to help it also, rules be damned. However if you can get the bird to a rehabber, you probably should. Where are you located?


----------



## nature lover (Mar 13, 2008)

*wild dove with eye injury*

I am located in Toronto area. I have written the exam put forth by OWREN and the Ministry of Natural Resources to become a licenced rehabilitator. I should be getting my results soon- I'm sure that I passed. My husband and sister also wrote it as we want to open a rehabilitation centre just outside of Toronto. It is illegal to keep wildlife here and I am in contact with a lic. rehabber who is also giving me advice. The little one survived another night, I just finished cleaning the cage and arranged some pieces of nature inside (log- rock-branch) This is a very useful web-site-thanks for the info! If anyone asks "I just got the bird".


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the eye? It would be best to get the bird on a suitable antibiotic. If the swelling is "intraocular" (inside the orb of the eye), then the eye might need to be enucleated or eviscerated. If the swelling is periorbital, then he'll be a lot better off.

Can you post a picture of the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might also go read this one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10825

...at least the first part, which would concern your case the most.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nature lover said:


> I am located in Toronto area. I have written the exam put forth by OWREN and the Ministry of Natural Resources to become a licenced rehabilitator. I should be getting my results soon- I'm sure that I passed. My husband and sister also wrote it as we want to open a rehabilitation centre just outside of Toronto. It is illegal to keep wildlife here and I am in contact with a lic. rehabber who is also giving me advice. The little one survived another night, I just finished cleaning the cage and arranged some pieces of nature inside (log- rock-branch) This is a very useful web-site-thanks for the info! If anyone asks "I just got the bird".


That's great news...all of it.


----------

